# Bullet points & numbers come back as question marks(?)



## Oracle1 (Dec 13, 2010)

Each time a users sends an outlook email with bullet points or numbers in the message, the bullet points and numbers in the reply message show up as question marks? Anyone experienced this before and how was it resolved? 
Any help from anyone on this forum will be highly appreciated.
Exchange 2007, a multi-platform environment win xp, win 7.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Sounds like a font or language thing. Same symptoms when the message is in plain text?


----------



## martytwo (Mar 28, 2011)

Definitely sounds like a font issue, I've seen this many times in a newsletter I get also some other symbols can look odd, check the default font settings.


----------

